# "My Setup" links blocked?



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

I would enjoy seeing the results of the "My Setup" links.

So far, all I get is the error message that reads:
_"bsprague, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation." _

Apparently I need to belong to the "Cutting Edge". I don't feel capable of contributing to that elite group nor do I know how to join.

Is there a way to see the setups offered in those links?

Thanks.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

You can opt in without contributing. I'm just a lurker there as I just want to keep up on the latest info with all things DIRECTV related. Here is a link to a thread you should read.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159349

And you should also read this.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159408


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

bsprague said:


> Apparently I need to belong to the "Cutting Edge". I don't feel capable of contributing to that elite group nor do I know how to join.
> 
> Is there a way to see the setups offered in those links?
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone with your apparent humility is entirely welcome! And many of us started out feeling "unqualified" when we first started CEing. Please do as Redsoxfan says, and join up!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If you promise not to tell anyone I'll let you in on a secret....

I am not qualified either.  Really it is a great group of people, and nobody will force you to do anything. 

Read the rules, follow them closely and all will be good.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

I read all the rules and promise to be good. Then I joined the CE! Next I will figure out how to do the link for my stuff.


----------

